# Seafood?



## KCTony7 (Jan 18, 2004)

I've been reading some of the online information about IBS friendly foods, but I haven't seen anything about seafood.I know scallops make me sick and I can't eat those but what about some other types of seafood like shrimp and white fish?


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

I eat seafood all the time. Unless you have an allergy, I would think it would be okay. It is low in fat (which is important for IBS).


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Look for fish high in omega 3s (salmon comes to mind immediately). You might want to try and locate wild salmon as they will have less human intervention in their feed and living conditions. I have found omega 3 in supplements to be the "finishing touch" on my bms. It turns out there are a number of others who have found it helps with IBS--both kinds. There is a study just published on Medline that indicates omega 3 is also useful in maintaining a better brain function as we age along with it's cardiovascular benefits. (Of course it is not a medicine and it is cheap, so your doctor won't prescribe it.) And it is delicious.Cheers,Mark


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Shrimo is very high in fat and just kills me. I love seafood and any kind of fish, but I usually stick with the whitefish.


----------



## ErikMesa (Feb 17, 2004)

I've gone out to Red Lobster twice in the last week (the all you can eat shrimp deal). I've eaten those great biscuts, baked potatoe (plain), shrimp (scampi and pasta) and really not had a bad problem.A couple of hours later I had a minor D episode but really wasn't an instant thing like after some meals.ErikMesa


----------

